# My Mangosteen experience (diary)



## 22144

I am going to make this my mangosteen blog. I'm skeptical, but I've read about the nature of this actual fruit (on non-vendor websites) and it seems fairly solid. My mom was also seeing her specialist (gastroenterologist) and she told him about my problems (nothing works for my ibs) and he said that he's started recommending Mangosteen juice as a first-line for IBS. I'm skeptical but I'm going to take 3 shots a day before meals and let you know my results. I'm not selling anything. I bought it at a local grocery.*Day 1 -Symptoms before shooting: diarrhea, nausea, severe bloating, back pain/spasms. Allergies through the roof.Took a shot. Noticed it tasted like sour raspberries. Had to chase it, probably because it wasn't cold.10 minutes later, my stomach is making odd noises and feels "cold."I don't feel strange, just a little apprehensive about the noises emenating from my gut.*Oh, I just got off antibiotics and I feel worse now that I'm off them. The cramping is gone, but the nausea and diarrhea are more pronounced, or just the only things present which is making me notice them more.


----------



## 22144

*Day 2 -The mangosteen juice is cold now. Thank goodness. Mango-Xan doesn't taste very good. Tastes like rancid raspberries.So last night I defecated all kinds of evilness. I definately felt like it was stuff that had been in there a while.Later that night I felt better, the g/f came over and we "got down to business." Yeah, I was a machine if you know what I mean. I haven't felt that rejuvenated in a long time (almost 2-3 years before I got really sick). I think it's the mangosteen.This morning I woke up without cramps, nausea, and diarrhea. I just took another shot and I notice my allergies clearing up. My back doesn't hurt.... skepticism is breaking...*


----------



## Screamer

Cool, keep me updated! I've been thinking about trying it but like you am a little sceptical (sp?). Plus there's the costs involved but if it turns out to be doing wonders for you I'll def. give it a go! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## 22144

Well, the only thing I don't like is the flavor. But I think it's due to the fact that I have an off-brand. And it's DEFINATELY helping me.


----------



## Screamer

Cool. Might just have to save up the $$$ and try some for myself! Do you mind if I ask if you are generally a D or a C? (I think you're a D but not real sure on it).


----------



## 22144

Screamer: I'm IBS-A, but mainly D. But I suffer unexplained nausea, too.Well, I am sick at the moment (saw the doc) I have some sort of a virus. It's centered in my mouth and it's causing a fever, headaches, body aches, etc. But up until I came down w/ that, I was D and cramp free. It also helped my morning nausea. The doctor said she had heard about it and suggested I stay on it. She's a GP/M.D.The night I had a fever I woke up with D and cramps. I'm not sure if that's due to the virus or my IBS. Either way, it's decreased my symptoms. I'm not a daily sufferer anymore. I can eat things that I normally couldn't, also.I'd suggest dropping the 20-40 dollars (US) on it and try it out. If I'm wrong, you're only out 20-40 bux. If I'm right, you'll be eating things that you normally couldn't.I recommended it to a friend of mine in New Mexico who suffers from IBS-D and GERD. She said it completely stopped her from having indigestion. Just to test it she had 4 sodas and 4 slices of pizza on one night. She was completely fine she said.


----------



## Screamer

Okay, big deep breath, I'm going to give it a go. I've found a local health food shop which sells it ($45 a bottle!!! WHAT THE ?????) but I'll give it a go. If I finish up after a couple of months still feeling c###$p then I know it's not going to do it for me. But I'll let you know how I go with it. Sorry to hear you got this bug. Bugs suck! I feel like we are sick enough already and should have some immunity to getting colds/flu/gastro type bugs! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## overitnow

Hey Screamer,,,Why don't you start from the assumption that it might work for you? If it does it will be about the same cost as a couple of large pizzas, which you might be able to eat again, some day.Those of us who are better from nutritional support are not lying, you know.Angst...Thanks for the updates. This has been a very interesting thread.Mark


----------



## Screamer

Okay, was going to get some today, then my cynic (sp?) kicked in and I chickened out. Plus I read a link that Kathleen had posted saying that in some it can actually cause D. I'm not 100% positive but I've always believed I have a bit of a problem where fruit is concerned and now I'm scared it will set my D off which has thankfully not been a huge issue of late for me. Arrggg!


----------



## 22144

Hey, that's cool if you want to take advice from someone that hasn't tried it. I'm not trying to sell anything like the other members are. I'm waaaaaay too lazy to do that. I'm actually learning how to grow mangosteens







Too bad it takes about 15 years.







It did cause me to explosively poop the first few doses I had, but each time I went I felt better. I pooped out all kinds of atrocities. Really hardened pieces of poop. It felt like it was scrubbing me out and killing things.And then after a couple days I was normal.I only tried it because western medicine failed me. I think I had some bunk dinner last night. I took a shot, and about 20 minutes later I felt better. With me I can actually feel it doing stuff. I hear all kinds of gurgling and stuff. It's really neat. I was also recommended it by my mom's Gastro Doctor (M.D.).


----------



## Screamer

I spoke to DH about it last night and he thinks I should give it a go. I might wait till he gets back from his trip though. Having to take kiddies to school and stuff on my own with explosive poops isn't a good thing







But I will try it when I have time to have D if it gives it to me. Thanks for the warning about it doing that initially







I know you're not trying to sell anything which is why I was so interested cause most on here who recommend it are also selling it


----------



## 22144

Just give it 3 days and tell me you don't feel better... I recommend 1 shot 3 times a day 15 minutes before meals. That's the dosage I used.I recommend you start on a Saturday morning. It should not cause you any pain, but it will make you say "whoa! I gotta go *NOW*"







Each time you go you'll feel so much better. I can't explain it.


----------



## Screamer

Thanks for all the advice angst. Umm 3 times a day sounds like an awful lot. I wonder if you would still feel better with a little less but not have the D effect? I kinda thought (and this is only from reading other peeps posts) that you only took it once a day? Sorry, I'm one of those people who are full of questions. I drive my chemist quite mad (not that he'd admit it though).


----------



## 22910

I've been.... reading this post as well. Have to admit that it's good to see something by someone not selling it. I have had trouble with fruit in the past as well.... and I saw that there are places that sell pills. Do you think those would be as effective? The reason I am tempted is that they don't add all the other juices as flavoring.


----------



## Screamer

I can't get the pills. Only the mixed juice







Seeing as my D came back today anyway I don't think I have anything to lose any more by giving it a go


----------



## 22144

Screamer, I'm at 2 doses a day and doing good.My virus is starting to break.I'm going to drop back to 1 dose a day next week.I've heard the juice is way more effective. Everything I read about intestinal distress and mangosteen says to use the juices.After going the mangosteen route, I'm wondering if my IBS was perhaps parasitic/amoebic/fungal/bacterial in nature....?But yeah, I won't try and sell you guys any, because like I said, I'm too lazy too. I'm busy enough as it is.I haven't had any diarrhea lately (since Friday morning - onset of a virus). I had *A* cramp earlier, but I shot some mangosteen and seem to be ok. That was my second dose.This stuff really doesn't taste that good to me, but I figure: "No pain, no gain", right? It's like rancid raspberries. Hopefully Xango is better. I'm using Mango-Xan right now because that's all I can get locally.I'd looooove to be able to grow this fruit.


----------



## 23677

OK I couldnt stand it any longer !!!!!. I TOLD YOU SO, DIDNT I ????But for goodness sake get with the real stuff, its the only one that has 85% whole fruit mangosteen which means more Xanthones, (the phytonutrients that are reducing the inflammation in your gut). It also tastes delicious. The good thing is once the inflammation is down you should be able to reduce to a maintenance dose.


----------



## Screamer

Okay, so I'm off to the markets on Saturday (pay day for me)







Hubby is due home on Tuesday so I'll take my first dose Tuesday morning. Wish me luck







And yes, snakeoil, you have been telling us! Now to see if it can help my poor distressed tummy


----------



## 23677

Screamer,you are a good person caring about animals so I want to send you your first bottle for free, you deserve a break!We live near Colac , Vic so please contact me thru my website.Just type 'mangosteen australia'into Yahoo as we are usually No 1 & 2 in list."usenature"


----------



## Screamer

Awww, you're too good to me







I looked up the website and called the only people listed in the Colac area but the lady I spoke to had no idea who "snakeoil" was so either she doesn't know you have that name here or I called the wrong number







Typical me I probably called the wrong number. Feel free to email me though (it's under my user profile) or let me know which name on the list to call







Thanks so much, it's very much appreciated







So many people lately have really restored my faith in human nature. It's been great


----------



## 23677

Hi Screamer, Juice on its way, & I hope its there by Friday!


----------



## Screamer

Thank you







I'll keep an eye out for the postie! Angst how are you going by the way


----------



## 22910

I ordered and got the pills. I ordered them before you all posted to tell me not to. I'm a little nervous to try them to be honest. I have church tomorrow morning... I may try taking one tomorrow night -- or I may try taking one on Monday morning. I am a stay at home mom -- so I don't have to work about on the job problems... Screamer - have you gotten your juice and tried it?


----------



## Screamer

Nope, not yet, probably Monday (as long as Aus Post are cooperating







) Yeah, I think I'll probably try it on a weekend so I can stay home if need be. With any luck it won't cause me major D. Good luck. I hope it works for you


----------



## 23677

Hi Screamer, Looks like you are already preparing yourself for the worst which isnt going to help your cause. Dont forget its just a juice, & not a drug! It just happens to have natural anti-inflammatory components that may help you. As you have had IBS for so long it may take a while for your colon to adjust to stool normality.Just relax, enjoy a little with food & watch the Melbourne Cup. I hope they water the track for the sake of all the horses !!!! GO DIVA !!!!!!!


----------



## Screamer

Don't worry, I'm not convinced it will give me D, just prepared in case (most things give me a D problem) but I've started drinking a bit more normal juice lately (have had a fear of fruit for SOOO long) and I've been fine with that so I'm sure I'll be fine with the mangosteen.Is Diva a horse? He he, I am SOOO unAustralian. I didn't even know what day the cup was on till MIL mentioned it to me last night







I've bet (like $1) twice in my life and both times was the typical "cause the horse had a nice name"


----------



## 23677

OH Screamer,The Melbourne Cup is the race that stops the nation & watched all around the world. Flemington is the most beautiful racecourse ever & the mare Makybe Diva set to win it for 3rd time in a row. Pharlap is the only other horse to do that in the 1930s & he was a lot bigger.Just glad its a flat race & hope they all get home safely.Its good that you can take juice because thats all it is, but very special !!Obviously not arrived yet. No wonder they call it "snail mail" eh?


----------



## 22144

Screamer: I'm vastly improved. No morning nausea, no morning runs. I can definitely say it brought down the frequency of my symptoms from every day to once or twice a week.I recommended that you do 3 shots a day because that's the recommended dose for "chronically ill" people. My Gastro doc said that most people with IBS need to be on it about 2 weeks before they noticed vast improvements.I will also take a "snort" of it if I'm having indigestion. It clears up indigestion in 5 minutes for me with a large belch. It provides a cooling sensation. Really awesome, I'd say.My friends came to visit this weekend and they all wanted to try some. Two of my friends have cholesterol problems and they were looking into possibly using mangosteen to help them out.I'm on 2 doses a day now. After this bottle is done, I'll be on a maintenence dose. I've noticed that I eat more sensibly with it and that it cured my sweet tooth. Maybe it's just coincidental, but maybe I had a yeast overgrowth. Who knows?I've got my dad on it now for the natural cox-2 inhibition. He has osteoarthritis. I've noticed it's brightened his mood (atleast) and caused him to drink less alcohol. My mom said her sleep apnea is clearing up and hasn't had to use her breathing equipment for the past 10 days. She says she feels wonderful. Her new husband is on it now. He just started it. He has diverticulitis. I will let you all know how it goes.Oh yeah, Mango-Xan SUCKS. It's terrible. XanGo is the way to go as far as mangosteen juice goes. It tastes soo good. The Mango-Xan has a vomit-like aftertaste.snakeoil: It's good stuff, but your approach to selling it on here is seen as ill received some of the time. Sick people stop believing in a panacea because western medicine has never given us a panacea.To the person that's taking the pills: I hope they work out, but I hear the juice is the only way for IBS. Good luck.


----------



## 22910

Thanks for remembering me.







I took my first pill this morning. I wanted to try the pills for a couple reasons. 1 - I have had real troubles with juice -- and fructose of any kind in the past. Honey even gives me D.2. I wasn't real sure about ordering the juice. There was some juice available where I got the pills... but it wasn't the same brand... -- and I figured I might as well get the pills if I was going to go off brand and save some money and save the fructose.3. The testing results I saw that was done was done just on the mangostin itself -- not on the juice that is being sold. So I hoped I may get some of the results without the side effects I get from juice. I may be way off base. I don't get the wonderful taste... and I haven't had the cooling sensation or anything like that. It's just been one pill at 9:30 this morning. We'll see what happens -- if anything. I may have wasted my money and my time. I have been struggling with gas & bloating... (and a lot of burping lately) I'm hoping this will help with that. As well as the regular IBS worries of D and stability. As I sit here and write this I am thinking that I actually haven't burped lately.... and my tummy is flat.... (well as flat as mine gets)







I'm going to go eat lunch. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 23677

Angst, You know what its like now to introduce something to people close to your heart & find that their quality of life is improving.Its a unique feeling isnt it?I realise I have been over the top with my enthusiasm re. the juice, but can you imagine what it would be like if your family had refused point blank to try mangosteen,& they just continued to suffer & complain of their ills as usual no matter what you say.In a way I see our IBSers group as family & thats why I have been trying to convince them for nearly 2 years. Lets face it unless IBSers meet a doctor who also has the problem what empathy or sympathy do they get? The word "syndrome" just puts us all in the "too bloody difficult" basket. Thats why I say so often, "do your own research." There are still other wonderous natural botanicals being discovered, researched & trialled all the time & we have the tool, the Net to find them.


----------



## Screamer

Hey Snakeoil! It arrived this morning (7:30am no less, grumble grumble, blooming postie woke me up!







). Just wondering if you can send me an email to the addy you have? Wanted to discuss something briefly with you and get your opinion on it before I start the juice. Thanks heaps







Angst, glad to hear you are doing so well and I have my fingers crossed for me in the future and for you that it continues to make you feel so awesome


----------



## 22144

snakeoil: Don't get me wrong, I think you are an ok person, but your approach was a little off. screamer: Just stick with it. Certain things you may or may not notice right away. I've been on it nearly two weeks and I'm doing much better. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 21918

I was at Costco today and ran smack dab into mangosteen juice. It was $17.89 for a 32 oz bottle. I figured "What have I got to lose?" I'm driving back to the old house tomorrow so I guess I'll start it when I get back even though I've been fighting a case of D and nausea since last night. I don't want the mangosteen to cause urgency on the freeway.I think I'll put my husband on the stuff too, since he has serious vision problems.


----------



## 22144

I've heard the 32oz bottles need more of a "dosage"Good luck!


----------



## 22144

Ok, mangosteen doesn't cure stupidity. I had pizza last night. A LOT. Today I'm definitely sorry I had pizza last night. Cramps but no d. A little nausea.


----------



## 23677

Yeah Angst, thats the trouble with mangosteen. You feel so good you start hitting the things youve been denied for years. Your recovery rate should be a lot quicker than in the past. It may depend on if its gluten intolerance, spices, dairy or meat preservatives that can really put the cat amongst the pigeons! Just take an extra hit of juice, give the rest of the pizza to the neighbours dog, & behave yourself , I`m counting on you!!


----------



## Screamer

Ugh! Poor you. Pizza is my worst enemy and even when I feel well I don't try it! (My amine intolerance has something to do with it, I can't have capsicum, cheese, mushies, well most pizza toppings really, also have a problems with yeast so you can see why it hates me so much!). I do get suckered in to other naughty foods though I'm lucky, I don't do it very often and only when I know I have time to recover. Hope you feel better soon







Hey! BTW snakeoil. How'd you become very prolific on only 250 posts? Just curious (one of those people who have to know everything about everything







). I had to talk times 1000!


----------



## Screamer

Okay, so I figured I might as well contribute to this seeing as I also don't sell the mangosteen and maybe if I have good results people will be able to see that and maybe want to try it too. I had my first drink of mangosteen tonight. 30ml, and I'll have another 30 tomorrow morning. I decided tonight was the night cause I'm feeling pretty crummy







Had a huge attack of tummy pain while at an appointment this arvo and then again while I was collecting my eldest from school (boy was I starting to panic about where the nearest loo might be and if I could make it home) but after all that so far no D but I have that awful on edge feeling that usually means it's on it's way. Not that I expect the juice to fix all that (at least not yet) but figured it was as good a time as any.Okay so as far as my health goes:IBSD, C as a kid, then A as a teen and switched to D after the birth of my first.Amine intolerance and also yeast intolerance-not my whole life, yeast kicked in as a teen and the amine one is only a couple of years old (doc says it's cause my system is distressed).Anxiety and mild depression (mostly due to the IBS but some otherwise). Major PMS! (Says mangosteen can help with that so let's see if I want to stop whacking DH over the head with a saucepan once a month







)Umm I get minor bloating, I have GERD (not on meds for it though) and pain, the pain is probably the worst thing I suffer from







Okay so that's it. Fingers crossed, here I go







Oh and I get gas and major burbling!


----------



## 23677

Wow Screamer, what have I got myself into? You`re a planet of major hurts, but at least you are making the right moves.We do have reports on PMS mood improvements so maybe DH wont need to stay away from the kitchen next time.







The reason why I am so prolific is because I was a member of the old site that was disbanded.When this one got going I tried to join under my old nom de plume GONOWOFTEN, but it failed every time so SNAKEOIL was born. After a little complaining Kath M or Jeff kindly gave me my V.P.M status back. "Snakeoil" is my idea of reverse psychology because I was dubbed that name by the old crew for pushing the mangosteen too much.


----------



## 22910

So -- even with mangosteen - still no eating those foods? I know - you all think the pills are a waste of time... but I thought I'd let you know how I'm doing just in case it might help someone. This week has been a real trial for me. I have troubles with insomnia normally -- and when my husband is gone -- it's much worse. I get off schedule, stay up later, have a harder time sleeping. It puts my body into fits as far as my IBS goes. Generally I get pain, cramping, gas & D. As a side note -- I also usually get acne from during his absences (stress, hormones, whatever) this time I haven't. This week I have been taking the pills once a day until last night -- then I took a second pill. I have had no D at all. I have slept a little better than usual. Before all this I also had been having so much gas that I could have competed in a belching competition. I am down to burping only once or twice a day now -- afer meals... and it's something discreet. I'm hoping it may get better. Last night was my worst night of sleep and I am bloated and a little crampy this morning. That's the first time. I don't know if it's because I didn't sleep well - the accumulated sleep loss doing me in - the fact that I took a second pill... or too much chocolate yesterday (my son's birthday).


----------



## Screamer

Hey Kshsmom, I was wondering how you were doing (I thought I'd asked but I guess I forgot to actually type it, just thought I had, famous for doing that, yell at DH all the time for not listening to me when I haven't actually spoken to him, just think I have







). Sorry rambling. Glad to hear you are doing better. I don't think pills are a waste of time. I took the aloe vera pills for about 12 months before I switched to the juice (just couldn't handle the taste but it turns out you get used to it). They still helped. The juice helps MORE, but the pills still helped. Thanks for settling inquiring minds snakeoil







My brain is in constant overdrive and just needs to know everything all the time (used to drive my school teachers quite mad!). I'm one of those people who if it makes me look dumb to ask something I'll ask anyway cause I can't handle not knowing







Yes, you have taken on quite a challenge with me. Even my doctor when I saw him on Tuesday told me I was a complete bafflement to medical science







He's now handed me back to my specialist (but you already know that from my other thread)in hopes that he can at least begin to figure out what is going on with my bod! I told him I wanted to return my entire insides to the Reject Shop (where else could they have come from?







) and demand a refund so I could shop at a more reputable store for them







Sorry rambling again.So I don't know if it was the juice last night but I spent all night passing gas. Poor DH got no sleep cause I was leaping out of bed to run away constantly! Other than that not much change (but I know these things take time and I won't update every day, just when I notice stuff). It took 3 full months for me to realise the aloe vera was helping me. Oh, I didn't have D but it seems to have been on holidays for a while now (thank goodness). Feeling pretty c####p this morning actually but I knew that was coming yesterday (weird lumps I get on either side of my belly). Okay, well I'll stop gas bagging now (we all know how I got so many posts in such a short amount of time don't we







).


----------



## 22144

I agree with snakeoil, in that Mangosteen makes you feel much better, so much better infact that you want to try all your old foods again. Some of them are doable, but some of them definitely are not (like pizza for me). Don't get "cocky."kshsmom: I have been eating a piece of chocolate cake daily for the past week (trying to put on some weight) and it's not bothering me. How many pills a day are you taking? I noticed that for me, the more extreme dosage I took (the max recommended) the better I felt. It might take longer to see gains if you are doing smaller dosages. I recommend starting on a weekend just because it caused me to go more frequently.Ah, last night I was having some stomach problems because I forgot my dose of XanGo, so I took a shot as soon as I felt it coming on and I had no problems.Screamer: I usually skip my morning dose because I'm in the habit of not eating breakfast. I notice that if I take my morning dosage w/out eating I get really gassy. So I just take it when I get home from work and before bed.I highly suggest you do more than 1 shot of it a day though. I have read other members on here talking about how it didn't help them, and I'm convinced it was because of their low/infrequent dosing. Take the weekend to experiment with it.


----------



## 23677

Hi Screamer, I think your body is trying to re-adjust. As you cannot trade it in for a better model you will just have to carry on with the complete service & retune!Try lying on your back with your legs stretched out then massage your abdomen in a clockwise direction. Many people like myself can find the descending colon down the left side with their right hand finger tips . Sometimes it feels like a knotted rope due to spasms so by kneeding it gently you can encourage passing of gas, & those 'knots' will flatten out.Both the massage & the kneeding done alternatively for 15 minutes may reward you with a reasonable bowel movement. I imagine that in your own case your bowel will not be used to near normal forming stools so will need a little encouragement to start performing normal peristalsis.


----------



## 23677

Angst, I suggest sticking to dark chocolate just in case of lactose intolerance. I eat quite a lot while everyone else gets stuck into their fancy desserts.Dark chocolate can actually relax the gut, but it also can relax the esophagus valve which may allow stomach acid to rise so dont overdo it.


----------



## Screamer

Just a note, I do plan on taking it more than once a day. Probably not so much at brekkie time (I too am a chronic brekkie skipper







) but I tend to have a "supper" type meal a few hours after dinner (night owl) of cereal so might have the 3rd shot then. It tastes pretty good really







Snakeoil, yep, I do abdominal massage. I probably made the gas sound like a bad thing. It was actually good. Normally I get into bed and gurgle and groan away but no gas comes out and by morning I am in agony! But last night it was all gone by morning







As far as the weird lumps I get, well they just arrive from time to time. My doctor has felt them but has no idea what they are


----------



## 22910

Thank you angst and Screamer so much for your support. I can't tell you how much it means. I know I'm a newbie and I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my posts.







I thought I had been doing pretty well and had a system going to manage the IBS okay... but lately the gas & bloating has been really bothering me. That's why I was so tempted by the mangosteen. 20 more minutes and my traveling husband will be home.







I can't wait for a good night's sleep. I think that will do wonders for everything. Next week will show a lot for what the mangosteen will/will not do for me.The bottle directions said one to two pills daily. I am taking two right now. One with breakfast and one with supper. I started out with just one for the first couple days - and then added the second. I am crossing my fingers that it works well.I am also crossing my fingers for you, Screamer. Thanks for posting all your info, angst. It's what gave me the courage to try.


----------



## 23677

Hey KSHSMom, you can speak to me to you know , I wont bite! I hope the pills work for you, & I would like you check on the packet to see if it mentions mangosteen pericarp or xanthones (43) Hopefully the pills will be just the grounded up rind in a base of some kind, & that way you will gain benefit. Best wishes.


----------



## 22910

Snakeoil, I would be glad to talk to you. I just was talking back to those who talked to me -- that's all. As far as what's in the pills. This is what it says:"10% Extract contains XanoMax, a potent mangosteen extract standardized to contain a high level of xanthone flavonoids." It goes on to talk about how those flavonoids are so good for antioxidant properties and all that... how it may help stop cell damage.... about where the fruit comes from...Each pill has 500 mg of mangostin plus cellulose, maltodextrin, & silicon dioxide.


----------



## 23677

kshsmom, just done a search on those ingredients & they seem generally pretty harmless. My only concern would be the maltodextrin which is derived from corn starch by an acid process.Although it is pronounced safe for cealiac sufferers I believe there are some IBSers who cannot tolerate either corn starch or corn syrup.Cellulose is the product of plant cell walls & not digested by humans. (should be good fibre for bulky stools.)Silicon Dioxide is silica, a notable ingredientof HorseTail(equesitum) a herb declared as a noxious weed in Australia & was once used to scrub out pots & pans. Silica is also contained in sand which glass is made from. Cannot say that info will help you down the pills any easier, but at least you know what your money is spent on.


----------



## 22910

Thanks snakeoil. I appreciate that. Does the amount of mangosteen seem good?I actually use corn starch all the time in my cooking -- so it shouldn't be a problem. Corn syrup hasn't caused me any problems before either... It's the High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS) -- that I have to at least watch the amounts of. It's put in just about everything these days.







Silica I was actually taking as a supplement not too long ago. It's a helpful supplement for hair, skin nails... I have been losing hair. It starting thinning about the same time I figured out I had IBS (not sure exactly). Many theories have come through.... Initially I thought it was thyroid because I was heavy and I was losing hair. However -- my levels were on the high side of normal -- and once I started eating right for IBS, I lost a ton of weight. Then they said it was my diet...I have a cold or something right now. Not very fun at all. I have asthma which makes all those things hit me really hard. I need to break out the nebulizer and fight back.How are the rest of you doing? Screamer? Angst?


----------



## Screamer

Me? About the same. I'm taking it daily (twice, sometimes 3 times) but have a few weird things going on right now (not mangosteen related don't worry). Other than that so far no improvement but I haven't given up hope yet


----------



## 23677

KshsMom .I think those pills will help because of the silica content. There are a great number of people lacking in silica among other minerals.My only concern is that you have mentioned asthma, & the juice is reputed to assist with the relief of that so you may not be getting the full treatment after all. I suggest locating some & using both alongside if you can afford to. I will post some asthma testimonials in Products,& Websites forum as I cannot do it here.


----------



## 22144

So far, no complaints. I've definitely noticed symptom improvement.Screamer & kshsmom: keep with it. Like I said, the doc told my mom most people need to stay on it two weeks or later. My ibs was so bad at one point that I was having one huge cramp all day. Maybe I was the sickest and it helped me the quickest. You might have to wait longer for the gains for yourselves. I wouldn't know, I'm not a doctor.I'm currently ordering it by the 4 pack







It's cheaper that way. I inadvertantly got my roomie hooked on it. He asked me for a shot a couple of times (after doing his own research) and got hooked on the taste (and supposedly the natural cholesterol reduction).


----------



## Screamer

Angst, can I ask how much you were taking a day initially? Was it the recommended 90ml or was it more (sorry don't know the conversion in ounces).


----------



## 22144

Yes, I was taking 3 "30 ml" doses of it. You crazy English and your metric system...







I was taking it approximately 15 minutes BEFORE a meal.I see no reason why it shouldn't help people even a little bit. It's a natural Cox-2 inhibitor (pain reliever) and should help the painful cramping.Good luck!(p.s. another case of stupidity last night: I ate too much bread and am suffering gluten intolerance, which really isn't all that bad and could have been worse.)


----------



## 23677

Angst, What do you mean, "crazy English"? Screamer is a dinky di, fair dinkum, true blue Strine, & Ive been a POMAUST since 1971! I think you must be like me, no citrus except lemon, no white wine, very little bread , pastry or milk. Since Mangosteen I can drink red wine, beer & a little whisky. Can now eat chedder cheese, yoghurt & dark chocolate & get away with the odd "madness" because the resulting crippling spasms do not occur anymore. Certainly still dont risk any cereals containing wheat.


----------



## Screamer

I have a problem. Don't know for sure if it's mangosteen related or not. I took the full 3 30ml doses yesterday and today the D kicked in big time as did the gastro pains. Then I realised there is raspberry juice in the mangosteen (already knew this, it just didn't click). Now raspberries contain a fair whack of amines which of course is the main thing that sets my IBS off (my intolerance which may or may not have anything to do with the IBS) so I'm wondering if it's possible that the raspberry juice in it is going to be a problem for me







Ugh, I hate IBS, it's completely confusticating (my word for worse than confusing).


----------



## 21074

Oh yes! I have been on Xango mangosteen juice for 3 days now. Oh its so good. It tastes great. Stomach probs are almost gone! I have always had dark circles under my eyes. They are almost all gone. They have never been gone either. I am using lorraines days barley green fibre cleanse. Never felt better in all ways. Doctors are crazy!


----------



## 21074

Also, screamer you will have direah for a short while. Its cleansing all those toxins out of your colon. Literally. The xango mangosteen juice is about $45 a bottle.


----------



## 22910

I'm not having such good luck either. I am having a full blown asthma battle that won't go away -- even though I am taking "drugs" to stop attacks. I finally broke down and saw the doc yesterday. He said it shows signs of a possible allergy problem -- though allergens in our area haven't been bad at all. Anything new? Only the mangosteen pills. He said it could be them -- or it could be just a virus -- best to quit until I feel better and then if I really want to try again -- do it carefully. If I show any sign of getting sick again - quit.


----------



## Screamer

I seem to be intolerant to everything there is for IBS. It's ALL had adverse effects on me







My doctor warned me that it was possible that I would get sick as I am intolerant to a few things in it







I hope it's not the mangosteen for us though. I still believe it helps and would recommend giving it a go but I'm just not so sure it's going to agree with me


----------



## 21074

It will only help. I am telling you. If your unsure research it on google. Its all fruits in it and thats all. When you are sick that means your body is lacking some kind of vitamin anf nutrient. Its not lacking a prescription medicine to heal it. Your lacking vitamins and minerals. You must remain open minded. There is no way to overdose on it or have anything bad happen. Its their disclaimer. You must use the Xango mangosteen juice though. Its has the highest concentration of mangosteen in it.


----------



## 23677

Hell, we are getting all sorts of reports on mangosteen juice, but I would say to Screamer that Catzz is probably right. Raspberry is extremely good for cleansing the blood, & it kills most stomach bacteria that make kids have have a gastric attack. For the record even raspberry cordial can stop the vomiting & diarrhea.Kshsmom , the pills contain no juice just mangosteen rind (pericarp)& the other fillers, so in case you are allergic to one of them , leave it for a while then try the juice. There is a machine in Melbourne that a pharmacist has in his store that indicates what minerals & nutrients are required & what a person is allergic to. Obviously each person tested is connected to it. The pharmacist used it to boost his distributorship in a large MLM Health Product Company which currently has a range of 300 products , & of course there was always a product on sale for anything that the machine showed to be lacking in each person. 50% of this, 75 % of that, & so on so business for the pharmacist was really good. To cut a long story short out of 400 people tested 399 had the pointer to 100% at mangosteen when it was applied. The other person showed nil % which means that person alone would have been very allergic to mangosteen had they drank it. Hope 400 is not your lucky number Screamer.


----------



## 22910

Well I am starting to feel better. I still don't have all my voice back -- and I still have a little cough here and there - but nothing like it was. I am not the biggest fan of prescriptions -- but for some things, I think we need to think in terms of balance. Asthma is something I take seriously because when mine gets bad I get these horrible moments when my lungs just sort of spasm -- and no air goes in or out -- everything freezes. It is so scary. Asthma can cause death. I think I read somewhere that it was in the thousands... around 5 thousand I think that die per year from asthma. So I don't play around with it.Having said all that... I am not putting down mangosteen at all -- but someone who says nobody needs medicine -- all you need is vitmins and juice -- is not being very honest and fair. I think that we can cure a lot of things by eating better and getting these sort of supplements - but not everything. It's irresponsible to talk about serious diseases and say don't take any medicine for them -- just keep taking this juice.Now - I think that you may get to the point where you may feel well enough to cut back or even get off medications... but there needs to be a balance. I don't think we should be so stubborn about it that people get hurt or worse.Snakeoil - you made a good point. I hadn't thought that it might be the other igredients in the pills causing me trouble. So I checked. Every one of the pill ingredients are the same as other pills I use. I don't think that would be causing me any trouble. If it's anything, it would probably be the mangosteen itself. I still plan on trying again - once I get back on my feet. The good reports are too tempting to let go of without another try. Even if it ends up not working out for me -- that doesn't mean I wouldn't suggest it for someone else. It has a lot of potential. I just wish some testing would be done on people so the doctors could see that in their trials. That would mean even more than reading what so and so says because people may make stuff up (I'm not talking about here) and lots of things get printed on the internet -- but studies are a little more reliable. I am crossing my fingers for you, Screamer (and for me too)


----------



## 22144

> quote:Also, screamer you will have direah for a short while. Its cleansing all those toxins out of your colon. Literally. The xango mangosteen juice is about $45 a bottle.


Agree with this. I saw some REALLY funky chunks of nasty come out. I've never seen them before.You don't feel terrible though it just brings about "urgent" diarrhea.


> quote:Angst, What do you mean, "crazy English"?Screamer is a dinky di, fair dinkum, true blue Strine, & Ive been a POMAUST since 1971!I think you must be like me, no citrus except lemon, no white wine, very little bread , pastry or milk. Since Mangosteen I can drink red wine, beer & a little whisky. Can now eat chedder cheese, yoghurt & dark chocolate & get away with the odd "madness" because the resulting crippling spasms do not occur anymore.Certainly still dont risk any cereals containing wheat. Cool


I was just joking about your BACKWARDS METRIC SYSTEM.







Yeah, I've come to realize I cannot eat any bread-like products or I get extremely gassy and nauseated. And I get constipation and then D.I'm not itching to try out alcohol again. I've gotta watch myself anyways, alcoholism runs in my family. To me, being "drunk" will be when I feel "normal" again.







That's my 'drug' of choice. Until then I stick to another controversial method to take the pain away (which I haven't had lately, except when I eat a big trigger food).I can eat milk products just fine. I made some brownies last night that damn near killed me. I think it was the volume that I ate. HEHE.Curry also helps stimulate my appetite. I can't get enough of it. Butter Chicken is my favorite curry dish and seldom irritates my stomach, and if it does it's just a few burps.


> quote:I'm not having such good luck either. I am having a full blown asthma battle that won't go away -- even though I am taking "drugs" to stop attacks. I finally broke down and saw the doc yesterday. He said it shows signs of a possible allergy problem -- though allergens in our area haven't been bad at all. Anything new? Only the mangosteen pills. He said it could be them -- or it could be just a virus -- best to quit until I feel better and then if I really want to try again -- do it carefully. If I show any sign of getting sick again - quit.


I hope you feel better, but I've read that mangosteen is beneficial for asthmatics. I'm an asthmatic and it doesn't bother me. But, different strokes for different folks.


> quote:Having said all that... I am not putting down mangosteen at all -- but someone who says nobody needs medicine -- all you need is vitmins and juice -- is not being very honest and fair. I think that we can cure a lot of things by eating better and getting these sort of supplements - but not everything. It's irresponsible to talk about serious diseases and say don't take any medicine for them -- just keep taking this juice.Now - I think that you may get to the point where you may feel well enough to cut back or even get off medications... but there needs to be a balance. I don't think we should be so stubborn about it that people get hurt or worse.Snakeoil - you made a good point. I hadn't thought that it might be the other igredients in the pills causing me trouble. So I checked. Every one of the pill ingredients are the same as other pills I use. I don't think that would be causing me any trouble. If it's anything, it would probably be the mangosteen itself. I still plan on trying again - once I get back on my feet. The good reports are too tempting to let go of without another try. Even if it ends up not working out for me -- that doesn't mean I wouldn't suggest it for someone else. It has a lot of potential. I just wish some testing would be done on people so the doctors could see that in their trials. That would mean even more than reading what so and so says because people may make stuff up (I'm not talking about here) and lots of things get printed on the internet -- but studies are a little more reliable.I am crossing my fingers for you, Screamer (and for me too) Wink


Now you're splitting hairs... What defines a medication? Chemicals? So that's to say that nothing in nature can be used as a medication? I think that's a little far fetched.If you read the Purdue University Horticultural Website about the medicinal uses of mangosteen, to me, that screams out MANGOSTEEN IS MEDICINE!!







there's more to Xango/Mangosteen than vitamins and minerals. Yes, it has those, but it's also an antibacterial, antifungal, antimicrobial, "antidysenteric", antiseptic agent. Plus it's also a natural Cox-2 inhibitor, simply put, the juice will be like Vioxx on your insides. It will help the pain without hurting your heart or liver. So, to me, whether it's a pathogenic cause for your IBS or if it's a functional one, you should get bare minimum, some relief. Some is better than none, if you ask me.I shot some last night because I felt sick from eating too many brownies. It started helping me in about 20 minutes. It made me burp a few times, and then I was all good.







This new girl I'm dating thought I was an alcoholic (it slips my mind that taking a "shot" of fruit juice doesn't look natural). I showed her the bottle of xango and she said "sexy."HAHA, it also has some interesting other "side effects", like.. how do I say this... I feel like I'm much better in bed now.


----------



## 22910

lol I am so glad this is working so well for you. You're one of the main reasons I felt brave enough to try it.I was only reacting to catzz saying that we shouldn't take medicine when we are sick. I didn't take any (extra) medicine for my asthma for 6 days when I was sick. I was still taking the pills (I know - we all questions whether they are as good) but I wasn't getting better - I was getting worse. I went to the doc -- he put me on the meds - a stint of steroids and a round of nebulizer albuterol... and I start feeling better.Before I took the everyday meds, my asthma was out of hand. That's what I meant about it.I have high hopes for the mangosteen. I know you all think I should quit the pills and try the juice instead -- but I know fructose gives me fits -- and so I think the juice would be a big problem for me. It is so expensive... To risk getting sick for something that I am 98% sure is not going to work is really hard for me. I look it up every now and then -- but I just can't seem to take the plunge.Well -- gotta run guys. I appreciate all you are saying -- and I want you to know I am not down on the mangosteen at all.


----------



## 23677

Mangosteen doesnt not target a specific problem unlike drugs which are designed to do that & in a hurry!. Mangosteen is known to retune the body , remove toxins , heavy metals, kill fungus & bacteria & reduce inflammation. In some people this will take time depending on their condition.My God, kshsMoM if you cannot breathe from asthma you MUST take your medication as usual. Time will tell if your attacks become more infrequent or less severe & you will then know if you can reduce your medication.Lets be sensible about this!!! I am not here to encourage people to take risks with their lives, & neither should you Angst.By the way, the bed thing, you aint imagining it.! Enjoy!!!


----------



## 21074

Oh I am feeling better that I have felt in so long of this stuff. If they ever took it off the market I would protest it! I am not saying to stop taking you asthma meds. But I do have one point to make. Hon where do you think your meds are coming from. They are all coming from the rain forest. Even Tylenol is derived from plants in the rain forest. I used to think the stuff was a hoax also. But I was open minded enough to try it and its amazing. But in general sometimes our illness's will require some meds. But why not be "open minded" and supplement it with your meds mom. I will also tell you this. A woman who I work with was diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer. She is 54. She refused all treatment, surgery, and chemo. She got her immune system in top notch shape with vitamins only no drugs and drank mango juice 5 x's a day, changed her diet. One yr later for her next mammogram she was 100% cancer free and still is. The doctors couldnt believe it. They said there were only 1 other recorded reports like that in all of that clinic's time. They asked her what she did. She wouldnt tell them. Because she knew the docs would blow smoke about it. Just do the research for yourself and believe in good things to happen to you in your life. For other testimonials go to http://www.mangosteentools.com


----------



## 22144

snakeoil: I'm not telling her to stop taking her meds. I am just saying, one asthmatic to another (take it with a grain of salt) the Mangosteen has not caused me any astham problems. But if you'd feel better laying off the mangosteen while you are nursing back to health, that's fine too, but I gotta tell ya, I ran home from work today, was wheezing something fierce (weird), shot the mangosteen and now I'm fine.I'd say add it to your current regime, at least, but don't try and replace the meds (just yet







). I'd say as far as your asthma regime (western meds) - "don't fix what ain't broke", but as far as your ibs (if you're posting on these forums) that means you are a little broken in that area and it can't hurt to try it.catzz: What part of Indiana are you in? I'm in Bloomington. The stuff is 46 dollars a bottle here. I really should become a distributor just for myself, it's so much cheaper. After XanGo, any other mangosteen juice won't do! Mango-Xan SUCKED bigtime. I will protest if they take this stuff of the market, and I'd be shocked if it's not a household name in 5 years time. It's nothing but good for ya! I've heard ebay is a killer place to get a good deal from.


----------



## Screamer

I have to say that after the many pharmaceutical concoctions that I have been on that I would prefer to take something natural any day. I think that medication has it's place (with 2 asthmatic daughters I'd hate to think of where I'd be without it) but for my body natural things seem to settle better. I (blush) took a day off the mangosteen and my pain has eased considerably as has the diarreah. Today I was almost normal so now I don't know what to do. I have a huge problem with amines, not much will set me off. After avoiding them for weeks a simple tuna sandwhich will have me in agony







Confusticated still. I believe in Mangosteen, just don't know if it believes in me.


----------



## 23677

Screamer, how bloody frustrating for you! I suggest you cut back to just 15 mls a day & then see how you feel. You may need a much gradual change than most people because your gut is so sensitive.Try taking Slippery Elm every day as well.Catzz ,as dists. we order some of our brochures, dvds etc thru mangosteentools & wonder how you know about SOUND CONCEPTS? If you are paying $45us it is far too much, & you need to check PRODUCTS, SERVICES & WEBSITES FORUM.


----------



## 22144

> quote:I have to say that after the many pharmaceutical concoctions that I have been on that I would prefer to take something natural any day. I think that medication has it's place (with 2 asthmatic daughters I'd hate to think of where I'd be without it) but for my body natural things seem to settle better.I (blush) took a day off the mangosteen and my pain has eased considerably as has the diarreah. Today I was almost normal so now I don't know what to do. I have a huge problem with amines, not much will set me off. After avoiding them for weeks a simple tuna sandwhich will have me in agony FrownerConfusticated still. I believe in Mangosteen, just don't know if it believes in me.


I'd have to go along with snakeoil. You should lower your dosage of Mangosteen juice. Are you keeping it cold? Are you shaking the bottle very well before use? Are you taking it before a meal? After a meal? Are you even eating when you take it? Maybe you should skip the breakfast dose. Sometimes when I take it in the morning I get diarrhea, too. I just don't take it in the morning and I do fine. I take it once before dinner, and then a couple hours before bed with a meal.Good luck!


----------



## 16488

> quote:Originally posted by Screamer:I have to say that after the many pharmaceutical concoctions that I have been on that I would prefer to take something natural any day. I think that medication has it's place (with 2 asthmatic daughters I'd hate to think of where I'd be without it) but for my body natural things seem to settle better. I (blush) took a day off the mangosteen and my pain has eased considerably as has the diarreah. Today I was almost normal so now I don't know what to do. I have a huge problem with amines, not much will set me off. After avoiding them for weeks a simple tuna sandwhich will have me in agony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confusticated still. I believe in Mangosteen, just don't know if it believes in me.


Screamer,I agree with Snakeoil and Angst that you probably should try to cut back on your Mangosteen dosages.For more information on Mangosteen side effects, some of which can be resolved simply by reducing the servings, go to http://mangosteen-juice-online.com/mangost...de-effects.html.Also, the supplement is best taken with food (preferably protein-based) for best absorption.Go to http://mangosteen-juice-online.com/mangost...upplements.html for some helpful guidelines.Flip


----------



## Screamer

Hey guys. Haven't really been on the boards today (computer getting repaired so have to compete with DH and his online computer games







). Having a bad, bad day today so am now thinking maybe it wasn't the mangosteen at all? So I'll drop the dose down a bit (take that 15ml twice a day) and see how I go. Flip, thanks for that info. It was interesting







and relevant to me cause of my problem with some fruits and veges etc. Umm to answer some questions, yes I am keeping it in the fridge, yes I do shake the bottle well before I pour it out and I generally take it right after a meal rather than before. Snakeoil, just a question. I've been taking slippery elm now for almost a year but stopped it to go on the mangosteen cause I've read all about how you should take it 2 hours before or after other supplements. Wouldn't this also apply to mangosteen? And if so I'm supposed to take the elm 20 minutes before a meal so if I have to take the mangosteen with a meal how could I possibly work that? (any clues here would be great







) or is it fine to have them around the same time







Sorry a billion and one questions from me as usual! I'll shut up now and await the answers from you fantastically helpful friends







(nope, I'm NOT being sarcastic...promise!)


----------



## 23677

Screamer, the native Americans regarded Slippery Elm as a meal in itself as it is highly nutritious & children with gastric could keep it down when all else failed, So you can have it anytime. Further research on Dr Templemans site http://www.mangosteenmd.com reveals a change in thoughts about taking mangosteen juice well before meals. He now advices taking it with a meal(preferably fatty) for better absorption, but the meal doesnt have to be a load of pork crackling by any means. He says a few almonds will suffice. Lets hope that will be better for you.


----------



## 21918

I've been taking the mangosteen for about 1 week and find that despite my best intentions, I often forget to take it before my meals. I usually end up taking it with my meals, but have found that it works wonders when I take it after them. Any indigestion I might feel is relieved, and I even feel better when I have overeaten. Once in a while, I take an extra dose to deal with any tummy discomfort. I don't know if it really works, or if I just think it does. Regardless, I guess, I'll continue to buy it and use it.


----------



## 22144

Yes, it helps indigestion for me as well. It works better than anything I've taken for it.


----------



## overitnow

I just wanted to poke in and say what an encouraging thread this has become. Having spent 3 pretty fruitless years trying to talk people into supplementing their way out of these problems, I am happy to see it carrying on with mangosteen.Snake...here's to a job well done.Overanddonewithitnow.Mark


----------



## 23677

Thanks Mark, but please dont leave it at that. Your imput on these boards over the years regarding nutritional supplements have surely made others think about what they put into their bodies in the form of drugs to relieve IBS. It has not been easy for either of us to convince people that their answer may actually be from Natures larder.


----------



## overitnow

Thanks for the kind words, Snake, but this has got to stop. To spend an hour (or more) each day reading the same complaints from the same people who end their posts with some sort of "Praying Daily for an End to IBS" and then turn their backs on people who have found real solutions is just a waste of time. If this is all about finding others who are as miserable as yourself, than I have been in the wrong place for far too long. (If you are of the literary sort, this mostly reminds me of "The Iceman Cometh.")The sun is out and the sky a chilly shade of blue. The ocean is sparkling out my back window. A long bike ride will be a better use of my time.Cheers, mate.Mark


----------



## 22144

Mark: I believe the attitudes that shape people's decision to not try other things is a state of depression that comes when western medicines have failed them.


----------



## 22144

BTW, I ate like an ass all weekend, and I was up to 3 shots of mangosteen a day. No problems at all. Ate lots of candybars, etc. (Had a depressing day on Friday dealing with people at my University).


----------



## 15426

Thanks for writing this mangosteen diary, Angst. Your experience lead me to try mangosteen as well and it has worked better than anything else I have ever tried, bar none.Paxil worked quite well for me for a couple years but recently doesn't seem to be as effective. The mangosteen is truely unbelievable.I will add that I'm not using the Xango as most on here seem to be suggesting, but rather, I bought a brand from my local healthfood store for 20 bucks a bottle. I wasn't sure if using a different brand would work but it has. Just a thought: The Xango is pretty expensive especially with shipping charges, etc. Also it is an mlm product with alot of marketing which probably raises the price. If a person needs to take mangosteen daily, this could be quite cost prohibitive for many people. For those that would like a cheaper alternative, and live in Canada, you could try the one that I'm using and see if it works for you rather than going through the expense of shipping,waiting, etc.They don't have a website, unfortunately, but it is produced by Dynamic Health Laboratories and I found it in a Planet Organic store in Edmonton, Alberta.P.S. Mark, don't give up preaching the benefits of natural alternatives. If it wasn't for you guys, I wouldn't have found out about mangosteen. I'm curious about the flavonoids you use to help with your ibs. Could you explain what you use and how it's helped? I'd really appreciate hearing how it helped you....P.P.S I am a 29 year old male with IBS for about 7 years. It is mostly pain and gassy predominate with an affinity towards the C end of the spectrum.


----------



## 22144

Gi Joe: That's great that mangosteen is benefitting you. I know snakeoil has a penchant for XanGo, but that's because s/he sells the stuff. I think any way you can get mangosteen juice into your body is a good one.I was trying out Mango-Xan which is much cheaper (25 dollars a bottle) but the after taste tasted like vomit (sour and kinda biting). It worked but it made me queasy from the taste. Xango just tastes better. I'm going to try out another brand that's being sold in the 32 oz bottles at Sam's Club (Walmart Conglomerate). I really hate to give Sam's my money because I think Walmart is the devil.


----------



## 15426

I know that alot of products I have used in the past have worked for awhile, and then seemed to lose their effectiveness. I'm really hoping this isn't the case with mangosteen. I'm still pretty shocked that something that tastes so good and basically looks and tastes like fruit juice is this helpful.By the way, I'd just like to voice something else in relation to the frustrations that Mark and some others have had in trying to convince certain 'skeptics' on here to no avail: "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink". I honestly believe that some people need their illness and would just start to complain about something else if their gut started to feel better. Their pain gives them validation; they've become so used to it that they may be lost without it. It becomes an obsession, so to speak. I know this isn't true for the majority of ibsers, but there are a select few that will never admit or want to have a symptom free existence. Don't let these people frustrate you and bring you down. There are many like myself that read these bulletins and don't respond. We just try the suggestions and if they work we don't come back on or thank the person for the advice. I'm rambling so I'll leave it at that for now......


----------



## 21918

I really like the mangosteen juice and think that it helps. Even at $17.89 per 32oz bottle it's getting expensive. I have bought 5 bottles in the 2 weeks I've used it. I'm going to the health food store and buying a bottle of 100 mangosteen tabs for $13.69 tomorrow. If they work I figure I can get by on 1 bottle a month at a substantial savings.


----------



## 22144

slm: GREAT NEWS!


----------



## 23677

This is really the great news that I have dreamed of & strived for for 2 years,not without receiving a lot of flack (might I add) Our IBSers finally trying mangosteen & getting great results.It doesnt really worry where you source your mangosteen from as long as it works, but I believe that with Xango once the inflammation is under control & your gut has healed itself you can reduce dosage to an oz a day (thats me)& still retain improved health. I dont know how much a cappucino is in US but a shot of juice should be cheaper. Just one other thing, XANGO has taken a 20 year patent on all mangosteen products & is slowly working its its way thru courts with these other companies which means they are only temporary pecking up crumbs while they can. Coca Cola never took out a patent so there are pepsi types everywhere even so the category creater still rules. You folks realise the power of mangosteen now & maybe should at least let them know in other forums because most members never look at OVER THE COUNTER, or PRODUCTS ,SERVICES & WEBSITES.Yes, I know "we can lead horses to water" Gijoe,,You are dead right by the way , I believe some folks just wouldnt have an excuse for their behavior without IBS so in a way its a comfort & a shield for them.


----------



## 15426

SnakeOil, I took your advice and made a post to the main forum on the effectiveness of mangosteen. Now the ball is in their court....


----------



## 23677

Good onya GiJoe, We can only try !!!!Its a great feeling when you know you have helped somebody so dont give up. mate.


----------



## 21918

Can mangosteen cause joint pain in high doses? Maybe it's just that the weather is cooling down, but I don't remember this much pain in the past. Maybe it's because I'll be 52 in a couple of weeks. Who knows?


----------



## 23677

Never heard of that. Usually its the opposite, thats why its recommended for arthritis. It certainly got rid of my gout.How much are you taking? If you go into http://www.mangosteenmd.com you can ask Dr Fred Templeman anything you like about it. It may be .net I cant remember.


----------



## 22144

> quote:I really like the mangosteen juice and think that it helps. Even at $17.89 per 32oz bottle it's getting expensive. I have bought 5 bottles in the 2 weeks I've used it. I'm going to the health food store and buying a bottle of 100 mangosteen tabs for $13.69 tomorrow. If they work I figure I can get by on 1 bottle a month at a substantial savings.


slm - If you are taking all that at once, you might be higher than normal on the dosage. However, I don't see how that would cause you to be in pain. If anything, it would help you. I've seen published clinical trials (pubmed - the authority) on the mangosteen as being a natural Cox-2 inhibitor (like Vioxx, Celebrex, etc..), which are taken FOR pain. Why don't you try backing down to the equivalent of 3 XanGo shots a day (I have read the 32 oz. stuff is weaker so you need more). You will have to research how much weaker (if it is) than XanGo.I'll probably be on the 32 oz stuff since I can't afford the XanGo anymore.This kind of reminds me of when I was taking Acidophillus supplements. I decided I wanted results faster and that since they were good bacteria, I had nothing to lose. So I started taking double the rec. dosage and I began to feel a little off (extremely gassy). Dropped it down to normal and I was ok.Good luck


----------



## 21918

Sometimes things get worse before they get better. Maybe I'll notice the joint pain more before it goes away. I hope it goes away soon, I'm going dancing this weekend.Oh...To answer your question, I was taking 2-3 oz tid (3X daily) of the juice by Thai Mangosteen by Agro Labs. I have just switched to 1 tab tid of Solaray Mangosteen 475mg each.I'm not ready to give it up yet. I don't believe I have any proof that the joint pain is due to the mangosteen.


----------



## 22144

My GI doc said many people had to be on it a few weeks before they noticed a huge difference.


----------



## 23677

Yes people have to realise that mangosteen is not a drug designed specifically for a particular ailment, it is just a juice with far more of its fair share of phytonutrients called Xanthones. Each one of these xanthones is different in molecular structure, but combine together wonderfully in synergy. They work on the body wholistically so it may take time to notice obvious changes.When you compare mangosteen to other botanicals it alone has 43 xanthones with most other plants having none at all or only one or 2 xanthones. St Johns Wort (a distant relative to mangosteen) contains 3 xanthones, & many people extol the virtues of this plant. Personally when I tried ST J.W I was aware of mental changes which I didnt like so those 3 xanthones working together were not for me .


----------



## 22144

I feel like total #### today. I ran out of XanGo on Friday (only took a 1/2 shot because that's all I had).I am definitely noticing now what it did for me before.


----------



## 21918

Sorry you're not feeling well, Angst. I think the pills do just as well as the juice did, and they are a lot less expensive. I'm doing well on them. My joint pain has improved. I don't know if it was the fact that we have more stairs to climb in this house than in the old house, the weather is colder, or because my old Nikes were not very supportive of my feet and knees. I bought new, more supportive shoes, increased my glucosamine, took advil, and continued the mangosteen and now things are better.Hope you're better soon.


----------



## 22144

Back on the mangosteen juice and feelin' good.







I saw the doc again because he told me he learned of some new stuff that would help me. He recommended I drink aloe juice. He gave me some samples of Aloe Gold. The stuff tastes awful. He said it would help my nausea and diarrhea.


----------



## 21918

Angst--Glad to hear you're back on the juice and feeling better.I threw my system off a little by eating Thanksgiving dinner. No D just more frequency and gas, but I am still taking the mangosteen pills. Seems I do better when I maintain a constant diet of meat or chicken and romane salad.


----------



## 22144

slm: I'm still on the mangosteen juice. Yay!!! So far I'm doing well. I ate a ton of #### last night (my bad) and didn't get sick. I ate curry chicken for two meals (which never bothers me) and two candy bars. I also had some ice cream. HEHE.







Didn't get sick. (I'm trying to gain some weight)I'm glad to hear that you have no more D. I agree, it seems I do better when I eat chicken and salad (with ginger-based dressings)!







Stay well.


----------



## Mom&Son

Hey There! I am wondering about the Mangosteen. I have been hearing about it, but have to admit that I didn't really pay attention. I was at Costco the other day (looking for Immodium) and I saw a bottle of Thai Mangosteen from Agrolabs. I bought it. Now some questions: I am taking Benadryl for allergies (every day), and if I have my migraines I take Imitrex, Sudafed Sinus and Advil. If nervous (from ex's lawsuit) I take Librax. Can I still take the Mangosteen while I am taking these other things. Are there any precautions that you know of, and the dosage to start out? You might have answered these before, and if you have I am sorry, but I have been trying to look up all the mangosteen threads that I can find and still haven't found all my answers (been reading for 1 hour). I thought I would just ask.Thank You!!







mom


----------



## 23677

MoM Mangosteen is a food not a drug so it is likely it will enhance the action of the drugs. You may find you will need less of them & even might be able drop some altogetherafter a while.Personal experiences with mangosteen are that if I take a shot at the first indication of a migraine the typical wavy aurea in the vision reverses after a few minutes & dissipates quickly. The headache that follows is negligable. Mangosteen does have a calming effect also & helps sleeping patterns. Only medical concerns with mangosteen are the fact that it is a natural blood thinner so heart patients on Warfarin (rat poison) have to monitor their blood platelets closer if they intend using both. Obviously my advice to you is to try the original product with 85% mangosteen content as you may not be getting the full benefits.You may find some interesting audio & visual info at our site. Good luck.


----------



## Mom&Son

Thanks Snakeoil. After you mentioned the 85%, I noticed that the Thai one says it has 10mg. I will try looking for another brand in our health food stores.mom


----------



## 22144

^ Good luck. I'd say that you shouldn't have any drug interactions with it. But then again, none of us are doctors. You might want to print this out and take it to your doc:http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/...ml#Other%20Usesto everyone: You may want to look into combining mangosteen with some sort of aloe product. I'm doing that now and having terrific results.


----------



## 15557

Thanks for posting your positve experiences with mangosteen. I too have had great results ranging from greatly reduced back pain to relief from the problems associated with Lactose intolerance.In response to your comment about good results in mixing Aloe juice with mangosteen, it is already available! I would suggest that you explore a product called Vemma. It has 30% pure Aloe Vera whole plant juice along with vitamins, minerals, and the benefits of the whole mangosteen. To learn more, you may visit my website [website address removed - please post websites which you own only in the 'Products, services and websites' forum].


----------



## 23392

Hey, I haven't seen any new posts in a while. So how is anyone doing with mangosteen?


----------



## 17881

If you are interested in the first to market mangosteen product that all others compare themselves to email [email address removed - post email addresses in your profile only please] and your life may be changed forever.


> quote:Originally posted by Angry Optimist:Hey, I haven't seen any new posts in a while. So how is anyone doing with mangosteen?


----------



## 23392

I am not at all interested in marketing. I'm interested in what people observe on it...and I have seen zip lately. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Screamer

Hey, Angry Optimist. I tried it thanks to Snakeoil who was very generous and let me trial it







Sadly for me every time I took it (and I persisted on and off for a while) it seemed to make my D worse which for me is pretty common. It also made my tummy cramping worse but then I'm intolerant to a few things in it and fruit itself, even in small doses doesn't agree with me. Other than that I haven't actually seen Angst on here for AGES so maybe he's all better?


----------



## 14135

Screamer, this is how fruit juices generally react with someone who is IBS-D and all mangosteen is is a very expensive fruit juice.


----------



## Gret

I was pretty much over my IBS symptoms when I tried Xango, but it did make me feel better. I had more energy and felt healthier. I haven't tried a 2nd bottle due to price, but I really think the antioxidants are a big part in it. And vitamins, of course. I'm using pomegranite juice now and feel fine. It may be stirring up this bit of gas I feel, but it's nothing bad. I check in with this board now and then to see if the same people are still suffering. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Lizzy669

If this mangosteen stuff is just an expensive fruit juice with lots of antioxidants, why not just drink cranberry juice?


----------



## 16488

Hi All,I came across an information-only website that has an article about IBS and Mangosteen - hope this helps provide a bit more information about Mangosteen and Irritable Bowel Syndrome.


----------



## 23677

Hi Folks, I was a naughty boy & banned for a while! i wasnt going to participate again but the boss keeps emailing me notices about the new IBSers format which means he possibly missed me so here i am again!I was amazed to find MY MANGOSTEEN EXPERIENCE still on the boards & feel rather proud to have instigated it all knowing that some people have indicated improvement in their health.My position now however is that as distributor of a natural health beverage i must refrain from any form of promotion other than from personal experiences. The FDA & its equivalent body in Australia the TGA are increasingly heavy on oral non-drug therapies. It is very obvious that the powerful pharma companies are feeling the pinch & demanding some action from our governments to try to close down extremely successful companies such as Xango, Melalueka , & Morinda. There seems to a new kid on the block with regards to IBS & I wonder if any of you have used ARTICHOKE EXTRACT? snakeoil.


----------



## 19739

First of all; so glad to hear that this makes you all feel better







I love to hear fellow sufferers improve. So, now I am IBS-C and i am wondering what this will do for me? Snakeoil, any feedback in regards to IBS-C ?Thanks and Yeah! to all of you


----------



## 23677

SterreDerZee said:


> First of all; so glad to hear that this makes you all feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to hear fellow sufferers improve. So, now I am IBS-C and i am wondering what this will do for me? Snakeoil, any feedback in regards to IBS-C ?Thanks and Yeah! to all of you


Hi SterreDerZee,I can only suggest you try it! As the whole fruit mangosteen is known to be antibacterial & antifungal it may be able to rebalance your bowel flora. Mangosteen has been used for centuries to combat dysentry which is one hell of a bowel dysfunction. Dont forget though it is not a drug & may take time to really make a difference!


----------



## eric

Snakeoil, how does it rebalance your gut flora? How does it cause good bacteria and kill bad bacteria at the same time?IBS is not a fungus problem.


----------



## 23677

eric said:


> Snakeoil, how does it rebalance your gut flora? How does it cause good bacteria and kill bad bacteria at the same time?IBS is not a fungus problem.


Sorry for taking so long Eric! I have lost my mother this week, she was just 2 days short of 97 so you can imagine how I feel. Yeah we had her on mangosteen, but cannot put her longevity down to it because its only been on the market 4 years.Apparently the mangosteen only kills anaerobic bacteria. ( those that thrive in non-oxygenated environment). I imagine that when the gut contains putrifying waste like in constipation probs & diverticular pockets it could be particularly useful.IBS CAN be a fungus problem. Candida is a type of fungus or yeast & so is Thrush which can also crop up in other places. The long term use of antibiotics & ventalin sprays encourages them to spread to the mouth also.


----------



## eric

Snakeoil, I am very sorry to hear about your mom. My condolences.I am not sure where your getting IBS is a fungus problem because that is INACCURATE!!! "IBS CAN be a fungus problem. Candida is a type of fungus or yeast & so is Thrush which can also crop up in other places. The long term use of antibiotics & ventalin sprays encourages them to spread to the mouth also."FYI this study is from 92 and they have basically given up on this, since much more has been learned about IBS from state of the art research.Postgrad Med J. 1992 Jun;68(800):453-4. Related Articles, Links Comment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. *We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.*PMID: 1437926 "The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "INAPPROPRIATE TESTINGChronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm "The case for candida as a cause IBS has grown weaker and weaker over the last ten years.A lot less was known about IBS ten years ago then is known now."Why is there candida in the bowel in the first place in humans?""Candida albicans, and other strains of Candida are yeast that normally inhabits our digestive system: the mouth, throat, intestines and genitourinary tract. *Candida is a normal part of the bowel flora (the organisms that naturally live inside our intestines, and are not parasitic). It has many functions inside our digestive tract, one of them to recognize and destroy harmful bacteria. Without Candida albicans in our intestines we would be defenseless against many pathogen bacteria. Healthy person can have a millions of Candida albicans."*Almost no major research on it being the cause was done after 92. IF you search pubmed there is almost nothing."About chronic candidiasisAn overgrowth in the gastrointestinal tract of the usually benign yeast (or fungus) Candida albicans has been suggested as the origin of a complex medical syndrome called chronic candidiasis, or yeast syndrome.1 2Purported symptoms of chronic candidiasis are fatigue, allergies, immune system malfunction, depression, chemical sensitivities, and digestive disturbances.3 4 Conventional medical authorities do acknowledge the existence of a chronic Candida infection that affects the whole body and is sometimes called â€œchronic disseminated candidiasis.â€œ5 However, this universally accepted disease is both uncommon, and decidedly more narrow in scope, than the so-called Yeast Syndromeâ€"a condition believed by some to be quite common, particularly in people with a history of long-term antibiotic use. The term â€œchronic candidiasisâ€ as used in this article refers to the as yet unproven Yeast Syndrome."Real Candidiasis which is a "Systemic Candidiasis are "systemic infections"http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic76.htmIBS is NOT an infectious disease.I have talked to quite a few lab people who do colonoscopies about this and they have never seen "yeast syndrome" but have seen "disseminated candidiasis" in aids patients and cancer patients where the immune system was highly compormised.IN IBS research researchers are using powerful electron microscopes and examing gut cells and still no "overgrowth" of candida.The strogest case for alternating d and c and d/c in IBS and pain or discomfort has to do with serotonin in the gi tract released from enterochromaffin (EC) cells. Part of thatis the role serotonin has in sending Sensation signals from the gut to the brain.as for bacteria and IBS, this is brand new. It is well known that some different types of bacterial infectious can lead to Post Infectious IBS AFTER RESOLUTION of the intial bacterial infection.Gut Bacteria and Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Eamonn, M. M. Quigley M.D., Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Cork, IrelandBacteria are present in the normal gut (intestines) and in large numbers the lower parts of the intestine. These "normal" bacteria have important functions in life. A variety of factors may disturb the mutually beneficial relationship between the flora and its host, and disease may result. The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may surprise some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that disturbances in the bacteria that populate the intestine may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. This article presents a discussion of the possible role of bacteria in IBS and various treatment approaches."Do bacteria play a role in IBS?The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) may surprize some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that distrubances in the bacteria that populate the intestines may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. What is this evidence? It can be summarized as follows:1. surveys which found that antibiotic use, well known to distrub flora, may predispose individuals to IBS.2. The observation that some individuals may develop IBS suddenly, and for the first time, following an episode of stomach or intestinal infection (gatroenteritis) caused by a bacterial infection.3. recent evidence that a very low level of inflammation may be present in the bowel wall of some IBS patients, a degree of inflammation that could well have resulted from abnormal interactions with bacteria in the gut.4. The Suggestion that IBS maybe Associated with the abnormal presents, , in the small intestines, of types and numbers; a condition termed small bacterial overgrowth (SIBO)>5. Accumaliting evidence to indicate that altering the bacteria in the gut, by antibiotics or probiotics, may improve symptoms in IBS.For some time, various studies have suggested the presence of changes in the kind of colonic flora in IBS patients. The most consistent finding is a relative decrease in the population of one species of 'good' bacteria, bifidobacteria.However, the methods employed in these studies have been subject to question and other studies have not always reproduced these finding. Nevertheless, these changes in the flora, maybe primary or secondary, could lead to the increase of bacterial species that produce more gas and other products of their metabolism. These could CONTRIBUTE to symptoms such as gas, bloating and diarrhea.""We still don't know the exact role bacteria has in IBS. More research is needed."http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.html80 percent of the guts bacteria have not been cultivated.also Expert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf"Apparently the mangosteen only kills anaerobic bacteria. ( those that thrive in non-oxygenated environment). "Is there a study showing this, still not sure how it could kill only certain kinds of bacteria. Or that it was not already absorbed in the small intestines before reaching the large intestines.You also might want to read these two threads.altered serotonin signaling and ibs compilationhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198Diagnosing IBShttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65559Common Misconceptions about IBShttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=50252Again I am truely sorry you have lost your mom, and my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## overitnow

I, too, extend my sympathies to you, snake. No matter how great the length of life, the ending is always difficult for those left behind. Hopefully, your Mother was not in great difficulties for any length of time.One of the things I find most difficult about posting on the Board is that, for those of us who have found recovery from non-medical, or at least non-prescriptive, therapies, there is often little we can offer other than speculation or best guesses as to why we have recovered. As I have often said or implied, "I'm better. Help me find an expert who is interested in why I have had this reversal." At least then, we won't have this continual back and forth about what is accurate or not accurate. Afterall, we ARE all on the same side, here.Mark


----------



## mamabear09

My father has severe IBS. He started taking mangosteen juice about a month ago. He was also on 4 or 5 other superfood specifically for IBS. After 2 weeks, he ran out of juice. While he waited for my next shipment to come in, which took 3 days, he kept taking all the other supplements. His IBS returned full force to just as bad as it was before he started mangosteen, even with taking all the other supplements!


----------



## fri_005

How long do u need to take it,Can we stop once our symptoms is gone,also can u tell me which company juice u r using


angst said:


> *Day 2 -The mangosteen juice is cold now. Thank goodness. Mango-Xan doesn't taste very good. Tastes like rancid raspberries.So last night I defecated all kinds of evilness. I definately felt like it was stuff that had been in there a while.Later that night I felt better, the g/f came over and we "got down to business." Yeah, I was a machine if you know what I mean. I haven't felt that rejuvenated in a long time (almost 2-3 years before I got really sick). I think it's the mangosteen.This morning I woke up without cramps, nausea, and diarrhea. I just took another shot and I notice my allergies clearing up. My back doesn't hurt.... skepticism is breaking...*


----------

